# Weird warnings above forum threads



## arapahoepark (Oct 11, 2013)

I am getting weird warning messages above the heading that says '"The Puritan Board" colored in blue saying this while I am looking at some threads: I thought it was relegated only to my kindle but I guess not:


> Warning: Non-static method vBSEO_Storage:ath() should not be called statically in ..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_seo.php on line 337
> 
> Warning: Non-static method vBSEO_Storage:ath() should not be called statically in ..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_seo.php on line 339
> 
> ...


 Without the smileys of course, not sure how they got in there.


----------



## mossy (Oct 11, 2013)

arap said:


> I am getting weird warning messages above the heading that says '"The Puritan Board" colored in blue saying this while I am looking at some threads: I thought it was relegated only to my kindle but I guess not:
> 
> 
> > Warning: Non-static method vBSEO_Storage:ath() should not be called statically in ..../vbseo/includes/functions_vbseo_seo.php on line 337
> ...



Same here. Started a couple days ago. Could this be related to the Windows updates that just loaded recently? 
Terry


----------



## Logan (Oct 11, 2013)

Same here, and apparently it's a website bug because now when I try to edit posts I see all kinds of weird things (can't scroll down in the edit box, my signature overlaps the edit area, save button overlays everything else), very strange.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 11, 2013)

It's the start of the Arminian Zombie invasion


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll let Rich know.


----------



## Jake (Oct 11, 2013)

mossy said:


> Same here. Started a couple days ago. Could this be related to the Windows updates that just loaded recently?
> Terry



It's a server side problem. It doesn't mean there's a problem with your computer.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 11, 2013)

It just started today on my phone. Glad it's not just me but hope it will get fixed fast ... It is kind of creepy.


----------



## JimmyH (Oct 11, 2013)

Not happening on my device. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for pointing it out. Rackspace upgraded its PHP version and I had to change a line of code to resolve.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for taking care of all these things, Rich!


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 12, 2013)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Thanks for taking care of all these things, Rich!



Yes, thank you Rich for all of your work here!


----------

